# how to attach circular band . help



## tealkjaffa (Apr 29, 2014)

hi . i have this slingshot, bought it for 100 dinar ( 1 euro) but its good and strong

but i only get body of slingshot, i have my circular band but i dont know how to attach to it. note i dont have any equipment, only this band and rubber bands, here we dont have any slingshot stores, and in pharmacy we dont have rubber and that stuff ( actually i asked for medical band and they was wtf, because in our language medical band is slang for condoms so after explaining they were still confused).sorry for bad english

please help


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Try to get rubbing alcohol and a steel ball bearing.

Just cover the steel ball in rubbing alcohol, insert it into the tube, just be careful because there is slots at the top, so it will just snap out and hit you if done improperly


----------



## tealkjaffa (Apr 29, 2014)

Individual said:


> Try to get rubbing alcohol and a steel ball bearing.
> 
> Just cover the steel ball in rubbing alcohol, insert it into the tube, just be careful because there is slots at the top, so it will just snap out and hit you if done improperly


i did that but one end everytime i shoot it fell off. is there any other tehnique, or its better to find smaller ball bearing?


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

You Have To Make Sure The Ball Is Completely In The Tube And Make Sure The Alcohol Has Dried.

If It's Slipping Out Of The Top, Try A Piece Of Duct Tape On The Top To Keep It In.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I would tie some flats on it personally.


----------



## Q4perfectY (May 7, 2014)

NaturalFork said:


> I would tie some flats on it personally.


+1


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

tealkjaffa said:


> hi . i have this slingshot, bought it for 100 dinar ( 1 euro) but its good and strong
> 
> but i only get body of slingshot, i have my circular band but i dont know how to attach to it. note i dont have any equipment, only this band and rubber bands, here we dont have any slingshot stores, and in pharmacy we dont have rubber and that stuff ( actually i asked for medical band and they was wtf, because in our language medical band is slang for condoms so after explaining they were still confused).sorry for bad english
> 
> please help


Try to fasten with knots.


----------



## Mike The Spike (Mar 27, 2014)

Like people said, the best way is to add a ball in the end of each tube. If you don't have one that fits, you can just twist the tubes around the fork and attach them with a piece of wire or ductape.


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

Inserting a ball is pretty dangerouos when you draw back the bands. I have the same slingshot, and solved the problem the folowing way:

1) Make two small loop from paracord, with a big knot

2) Tie the loops to the fork end with a cow hitch (like this http://cdn.instructables.com/FFY/YRI0/GI0TMJJR/FFYYRI0GI0TMJJR.MEDIUM.jpg), so they go through the holes, with the big knots facing towards the shooter

3)Insert the big knots into the end s of the tube and secure by winding rubber band around the tube to compress it


----------



## tealkjaffa (Apr 29, 2014)

Melchior said:


> Inserting a ball is pretty dangerouos when you draw back the bands. I have the same slingshot, and solved the problem the folowing way:
> 
> 1) Make two small loop from paracord, with a big knot
> 
> ...


could you post image if thats not problem?


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Kree!


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

Sorry, I traded the slingshot in long time ago...


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

Just send a PM to you.


----------



## RTR104 (May 20, 2014)

Melchior said:


> Inserting a ball is pretty dangerouos when you draw back the bands. I have the same slingshot, and solved the problem the folowing way:
> 
> 1) Make two small loop from paracord, with a big knot
> 
> ...


I gottah say inserting a 3/8 steel ball in the end is not dangerous if done correctly, you need to wait for it to dry as others have stated, had the same issue when I started, patience is your friend . Also what you said in the quote above is also a very nice and clean way of doing it.


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

tealkjaffa said:


> hi . i have this slingshot, bought it for 100 dinar ( 1 euro) but its good and strong
> 
> but i only get body of slingshot, i have my circular band but i dont know how to attach to it. note i dont have any equipment, only this band and rubber bands, here we dont have any slingshot stores, and in pharmacy we dont have rubber and that stuff ( actually i asked for medical band and they was wtf, because in our language medical band is slang for condoms so after explaining they were still confused).sorry for bad english
> 
> please help


If you watch this, toward the end it will show how to attatch the tube to the pouch using 'cord'. You could do the same with the ends of your tube and then have a knot after the tube end. Then slip the cord through the slot so the knot pulls against the other side of the Y ends. See?

Watch this:




...about 2.40 in...

DogBox


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

Practice makes perfect also !


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Next time you go to the pharmacy, you should ask for exercise bands instead of medical bands... If you have a sporting goods store (a store that sells sports equipment) near you, you might find exercise bands there. Flat bands would be easy to attach.


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Hello, Tealkjaffa

If those red tubes are the Barnette "Pro" like the ones I have, they are a b!tch to pull back. If so, the cord in tube and tied with strong string or rubber banding might be the way to go. I used this method to extend the band length (more or less) by lengthening the cord at the fork. This method has worked out well for me. By using this method, now I have a tube set that I can actually use. I can get the pouch to my cheek without shaking violently, and consistently come closer to the bulls eye. Before, I had a hard time hitting the whole target. LOL.

There have been other suggestions that will work equally well. Go through the suggestions, and view the videos. I am sure you will find a method that works for you. Indeed there are lots of ways to go. There are several methods for flat band attachment, and several colors depicting various "pull" strengths. It is all extremely confusing. It's all about math or some such folly. LOL. just kidding!!

Hope some of this helps.

SSS


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey Guys, here's the deal. When someone makes an inappropriate post, report it, don't quote it and/or reply to it.When I delete an inappropriate post, I follow up and delete all quotes of it as well.

Slingshot Silas, I don't like to edit posts, but in this case, your advice was sound, so I removed the objectionable part.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

*All right, who is this mythical "Webfoot" dude, and why is he using Henry's avatar???*


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Dayhiker said:


> *All right, who is this mythical "Webfoot" dude, and why is he using Henry's avatar???*


He is Henry


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

:angrymod: Then why is Henry pretending to be Webfoot...hmmm?


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

Must have got his feet wet :naughty:


----------

